# Blue-tongue lizard



## Saccopharynx (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi,

Today, I found a blue-tongue lizard in my backyard approximately 25 or 30 cm long. First of all, I would like to know if it's legal to keep these reptiles in captivity. The animal looks really healthy but I cannot keep it at home as I don't want to hear my wife screaming the whole day...So, if it's legal to keep to it, I'm selling it...

If it's illegal to commercialize these reptiles, I need to know what to do as I have no car to take it to other place, and as I said, I cannot keep it. I'm from Adelaide...

Cheers,

Saccopharynx


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 15, 2010)

Hey,

If you can't keep it, why would you be looking at selling it? Why not leave it in your garden to eat your garden pests (snails, slugs etc). I dont understand why you would be wanting to sell it?

Why do you need a car? If you don't want it in your garden then take a bus to your local bushland or park and release it there.

Short answer is - it is illegal to take native animals from the wild.


----------



## bally (Sep 15, 2010)

Just leave it where it is. You cannot take wild animals into captivity


----------



## IgotFrogs (Sep 15, 2010)

big no no no .... leave it where it is


----------



## Chris1 (Sep 15, 2010)

all of the above and it will need to be on a license to enable it to be sold to anyone,...blueys sell for $20 or so, not really worth nabbing it even if u could,..


----------



## Saccopharynx (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi Jay84,

I'm just in Australia for business and I don't know the regulations about wild animals in this country, and that's why I'm asking what to do, because I don't want the reptile to suffer. I have not time to catch the bus and take the lizard somewhere and I don't even want it in my backyard, so I said that I "WOULD" sell it ONLY and JUST IN CASE it was LEGAL...

Why to sell it? This is simple and not for doing some extra money: If you give the reptile for free, there will be hundreds of people calling, and for sure, most of them will be stupid ones that just want the lizard for fun and have no idea how to take care of it. If you sell the reptile, it's likely that only people who really admire it and have experience with these lizards call you, since those ones without real interest won't spend money. 

I now know that it's illegal to trade them or it's necessary at least to have a license, so, I will find other solution...

Saccopharynx


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 15, 2010)

Saccopharynx said:


> Hi Jay84,
> 
> I'm just in Australia for business and I don't know the regulations about wild animals in this country, and that's why I'm asking what to do, because I don't want the reptile to suffer. I have not time to catch the bus and take the lizard somewhere and I don't even want it in my backyard, so I said that I "WOULD" sell it ONLY and JUST IN CASE it was LEGAL...
> 
> ...


 
Put it in a box until the weekend and take a walk down the road. Im sure there will be somewhere suitable to release it. If it is in your backyard then i am sure it has just wandered in on its search for food or a mate.

As for people paying money for it being more responsible than someone getting it for free??? I dont think it works like that unfortunately lol.... take a read of some of the threads on this forum lol.

Hopefully you can find a solution that benefits the animal. PLEASE DO NOT SELL OR GIVE THE ANIMAL AWAY.


----------



## JAS101 (Sep 15, 2010)

Saccopharynx said:


> Hi Jay84,
> 
> I'm just in Australia for business and I don't know the regulations about wild animals in this country, and that's why I'm asking what to do, because I don't want the reptile to suffer. I have not time to catch the bus and take the lizard somewhere and I don't even want it in my backyard, so I said that I "WOULD" sell it ONLY and JUST IN CASE it was LEGAL...
> 
> ...


why cant u just let it go on its way before u decided to catch it ? how long are u in aus for business ?


----------



## Saccopharynx (Sep 15, 2010)

The lizard has been basking in the sun over the last two weeks, close to the back door. It seems to be an abit and it doesn't want to go... There are children at home, so I don't want it there...


----------



## GeckoJosh (Sep 15, 2010)

Saccopharynx said:


> The lizard has been basking in the sun over the last two weeks, close to the back door. It seems to be an abit and it doesn't want to go... There are children at home, so I don't want it there...


 Its not going to eat your children....


----------



## richoman_3 (Sep 15, 2010)

Saccopharynx said:


> The lizard has been basking in the sun over the last two weeks, close to the back door. It seems to be an abit and it doesn't want to go... There are children at home, so I don't want it there...


 
they eat snails and dog food, not children...


----------



## bally (Sep 15, 2010)

Saccopharynx said:


> The lizard has been basking in the sun over the last two weeks, close to the back door. It seems to be an abit and it doesn't want to go... There are children at home, so I don't want it there...



lol pretty sure your children are safe bud lol it wont hurt anyone..............but drop bears on the other hand


----------



## JAS101 (Sep 15, 2010)

bally said:


> lol pretty sure your children are safe bud lol it wont hurt anyone..............but drop bears on the other hand


 yeah them drop bears are killers.


----------



## Saccopharynx (Sep 15, 2010)

Fellas,

I just came here because I'm not an expert in reptiles, but I'm not also blind and I have read (https://australiananimaladaptations.wikispaces.com/eastern+blue+tounge+lizard) that the blue tongue lizard attacks if you touch it on the head or on the tail. So, having little kids, I don't want it there...I expected some more practical suggestions rather than making funny.

Regarding the mystical Australian "drop bear" unique in the world, believe me Bally, no one can believe that story...

CJ


----------



## jbowers (Sep 15, 2010)

Personally, I really wouldn't worry about the blue tongue. Educate your children about the lizard, tell them not to touch it. If you have very young ones they shouldn't be out unsupervised anyway. And if your children go against what you have told them, they might just learn an interesting lesson! A blue tongue lizard will not be able to inflict any serious damage on a human, as far as I know.


----------



## cheddah (Sep 15, 2010)

Mate dont stress, theyre probably one of the most harmless reptiles there is. Could use it to show the kids a valuable lesson in respect for nature..

Only reason they will bite is if your really rough with it, even then its not going to take your finger off.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Sep 15, 2010)

Saccopharynx said:


> Fellas,
> 
> I just came here because I'm not an expert in reptiles, but I'm not also blind and I have read (https://australiananimaladaptations.wikispaces.com/eastern+blue+tounge+lizard) that the blue tongue lizard attacks if you touch it on the head or on the tail. So, having little kids, I don't want it there...I expected some more practical suggestions rather than making funny.
> 
> ...


That site is full of mistakes hardly factual evidence that they are dangerous
You see a harmless lizard , try to sell it then use the lame excuse that it would have killed your children
You do realize that handling native wildlife is illegal, if you want to get rid of it call WIRES or a reptile handler to remove it


----------



## bfg23 (Sep 15, 2010)

Surely if you have the means to look after your children you have the means to take it down the road and release it somewhere.

Im not sure what sort of suggestions or what sort of help you want from this point onwards.

You have asked what to do and several people have told you what to do. By not taking it somewhere and releasing it you are exposing your children to the savage beasts that blue-tounges are.


----------



## Chris1 (Sep 16, 2010)

hahaha, dangerous bluies!

i have a backyard bluey too, after months of stalking it and offering it food it finally let me get close enough to hand feed it,...believe me, if ur kids approach it it will run in the opposite direction as fast as those little legs can take it..... 

im dying to see it again this year, im hoping hes still in brumation rather than moved on,....


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Sep 17, 2010)

Blue Tongue Lizards are a protected species. If you wish to have the animal removed and relocated, I would contact either your local council or the SA Department of Environment.

http://www.environment.sa.gov.au/biodiversity/living-with-wildlife/lw_wildlife.html



> It is an offence to take any species of protected animals from the wild without the appropriate permit. *Penalties of up to $30,000* may be incurred for the taking of, or illegal possession of, protected animals.


----------



## xavarx7 (Sep 17, 2010)

hmm why would you not want it in your garden? there an amazing lizard.. just let it go on its way.. im sure it will eventually move on


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 17, 2010)

Have some of the posts been deleted in this thread???


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Sep 17, 2010)

yea you would get hundreds of phone calls if you advertised a free bluey you found in your back yard,phone calls from stupid people.
just to be safe so it doesnt attack your children.
Have you been smoking crack???


----------



## -Peter (Sep 17, 2010)

Jay84 said:


> Have some of the posts been deleted in this thread???


 
one would hope so.


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 17, 2010)

-Peter said:


> one would hope so.


 
Yesterday there were posts from the original poster, asking if it is normal for a blue tongue to poke out its tongue etc etc etc.

I really don't think this guy is serious. Someone has a big wooden spoon and is 'stirring'


----------



## richoman_3 (Sep 17, 2010)

Jay84 said:


> Yesterday there were posts from the original poster, asking if it is normal for a blue tongue to poke out its tongue etc etc etc.
> 
> I really don't think this guy is serious. Someone has a big wooden spoon and is 'stirring'


 
that was a different thread called 'lizard'


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 17, 2010)

richoman_3 said:


> that was a different thread called 'lizard'


 
Oh are you serious???

God there are so many dip sticks around! I thought it was this thread, my bad lol


----------



## jewfish1 (Sep 17, 2010)

If this thread isn't a wind-up, I sincerely hope the poor little bluey hasn't been taken or come to any harm. The thread starter hasn't posted since he found out the value of the little lizard


----------



## Alldone (Sep 17, 2010)

We have blueys in our yard all the time - particularly in breeding season. They are scared of people & generally will run away if your kids go near them - I know that they always do here. Remember even a two year old looks like a giant to a bluey.


----------

